# reduction in shift throw



## PEF

Field and topic:
Hi.. this is about cars.. more specifically, about a sport shifter. I need help with these two terms: throw and shift throw as in the following sentence: Manual Transmission - Reduced Throw For Improved Feel and Shift Accuracy. 35% reduction in shift throw.

thanks a bunch!!
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Manual Transmission - Reduced Throw For Improved Feel and Shift Accuracy. 35% reduction in shift throw.


----------



## psicutrinius

In this context, I would translate "throw" as "recorrido". That is, if I got the idea correctly, that means that the length of displacement of the handle when shifting the gears is shorter than it used to be,


----------



## PEF

I thought of ¨_alcance_¨ for *throw*. What do you think? and what about *shif throw*? el alcance de la _palanca de cambio_? is that ok?


----------



## psicutrinius

I would say that those are two different ways to express the same thing. "recorrido" means the distance, and "alcance" designates which point you have to reach for achieving a correct, full gear shift. In other words (in MY view, of course), "recorrido" would describe the means, and "alcance" the end point.

Still (but I will recognize here that this is more a personal, style, choice than anything else), I would say "recorrido", because I understand that the important point is how long does it take you to reach the endpoint -which is to say, the distance, and precisely, the longer the distance, the clearer the possibility of the movement being less and less smooth.

But I would not make a stand here.


----------



## rholt

psicutrinius  has the right idea. 

Reduced Throw For Improved Feel and Shift Accuracy.  
             Menor desplazamiento 

35% reduction in shift throw.  35% menos desplazamiento

No se las terminos exactos, 
pero ese es la idea desde mis dias de piques.


----------



## PEF

I got it!
thanks a lot!


----------



## PEF

Now... i´m still thinking... what about _Palanca de cambios de recorrido reducido...... 35%  menos de recorrido de la palanca de cambios??_

But I also think that *Reduced Throw* is the same as *short throw*, which at least here in Argentina means _cambio rápido_ (which means that shifts can be made quickly).. so I guess I´m still confused....


----------



## rholt

A "Short throw gear shifter" is what I wanted 45 years ago.
To me, reduced throw and short throw are the same. 

puede ser: cambios de recorrido corto


----------



## PEF

Tal vez vos que sos native American me podes dar una mano... es cierto que allí dicen ¨_tiro reducido_¨ y¨_tiro de cambios_¨ para *Reduced Throw* y *shift throw*, respectivamente?
Te lo pregunto porque eso me dijo una persona de Latinoamérica que hace algunos años vive en USA también...


----------



## rholt

Nunca he oido el termino en Spanish, solamente "short throw" en English.

La persona de Latinamerica que vivio alli tiene mejor idea del uso actual.


----------



## PEF

Ok, thanks once again!


----------

